# Sitting here thinking



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sitting here

Thinking about how many lovely people I've met here on MHF

How many friends I've made

How many I've yet to make

The unwilling friendships

Tough luck Gemmy:wink2:

The ones that have changed my life for the better

The ones that never fail to support

The ones I've met and are special

The ones I've never met but I know a little about their lives their worries their trials

So MHF has enriched my life
And

I'll always be grateful

To those I agree with, to those I disagree with

Im never prepared to fall out with any of you permanently 

The odd skirmish is fine, adds excitement, and I could be wrong

Only maybe mind you, unlikely even:wink2:

So

A heartfelt thanks to all of you

You make my day

Aldra (Sandra):smile2:


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Aldra

I haven't been on mhf for a few months - one of the first things I wanted to know was how you and Albert were doing - not too bad it seems  thank goodness!

It's good to see how many members are still on here - I personally know very few, having met only a few at rallies.


I have benefited greatly from advice on here

I appreciate being a member x


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey

Cypsysal

You would be surprised how many you know

You don't "know me or Albert "

But you do, you want to know how we are doing

why?.

We know so many we just don't always know why

What is the connection.?

Why do we care?

Because something somewhere touches us

A question answered

An agreement

An anxiety shared

A safe place to be amongst those who share our sorrows our joys our uncertainties

Never underestimate the power of you

Please God 

We can have the tumour cut out sooner than later

No internal tumours as yet, the scan was clear

So the game goes on

But remember you are so important in so many games

Aldra


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I so agree with your sentiments, Sandra.

I've just replied to a post from Dave (zeberdee) and thinking how much we can learn from others on this site. Because of this, , I do try to help when I can.

Occasionally you get a negative response, but just think of all the good ones.

Look how we have met through this site and Margaret. I must be honest there are some of you regular contributors I'd just love to meet!!!!!!!

Val


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now now, behave up there.the children have not gone to bed yet.00

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you can cross that cabby off your list for a start Val

Nothing but trouble:kiss:

Constantly pondering the inconsequential :nerd:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll take your word for it then Sandra,though there is something about him!!!????

Val


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is

I think it's love at first sight , get beyond that

Val you are going to be hard work !!!!
Sandra


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We'll see!!

Val


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am just an ordinary guy. well I might be a saint really.:surprise::surprise:Or a bit of a devil as well.>>

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

couldn't put it better Sandra, have met a few people who I consider to be friends, there are so many more I 'know' through posts and interaction.
Was discussing motorhomes in general the other day and said that I knew some people who were doing the same thing, Realised afterwards that I had never physically met any of them, but did truly feel I know them.
Sue


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

I care because I have 'met' you online, discussing our dogs etc., (your dog was once quite poorly), and reading about your travels, makes me feel that I 'know' you. Hearing of your your health issues that prevent you from travelling causes me to feel sad for you - there but for the grace of God go I! So I identify with you guys in many ways xx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

exactly cypsygal

we dont need to meet to know each other

we just have to share something
that kicks off a friendship

and i guess you will have many friends on mhf

you only need to recognise them

sandra


----------

